
Comcast got me fired after billing dispute, says California man - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/comcast-got-me-fired-after-billing-dispute-says-california-man/
======
smsm42
Each time I think I may consider Comcast as an option for my
internet/entertainment package, I read a story like this and I conclude it's
not worth it.

